# Very first Field game Scorecard



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Here it is!

This is my very first time shooting our Field & Hunter course at our club. I shoot 3D Archery regularly, but have never ventured onto our clubs course = Washtenaw Sportsman's Club here in Southeastern Michigan.

I think I may "convert" from 3D to Field Archery. It was a TON of fun! I still have much to learn. One thing is for certain, I need to build up my endurance. At the end of the round, my bow arm was exhausted and I was starving and worn out! LOL!

Score = *540 with 45x's* 

I'm not sure if that is good, bad or average, but it was a lot of fun.


I used my 3D set-up, with Carbon Express Linejammers = logs. Time to get some skinny arrrows!







Have much to learn, but this is a start.


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually, that is better than most ever really score on average. I know this because I have been to local, state, and national events. Very few average 550 or better. Good job for just starting out. Enjoy the game and recruit new shooters.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

great score.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

ok can anyone tell me what distances were shot?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

180 p&y said:


> ok can anyone tell me what distances were shot?


The distances vary from 20 feet to 80 yards.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

you shoot 1 bunny shot, 4 positions 35 feet & closer=1 arrow each target), Then at 12" face it's 15, 20, 25 & 30 yds., 4 arrows each target. Then 18" face & 35 yd fan., 40, 45, 50, & 45 walk up (1 arrow 45,40,35 & 30 yds) then 24" face at 55, 60, 65 & 80 walk up (1 arrow 80,70,60,50 yds.) 14 total & shoot distances twice for 28 Field round. 4 arrows each target for 112 arrows (possible 20 each target & 560 for a perfect round). Great round & mixed up. You may shoot a 20 yarder & next is 60. Pics are hunter face & similar yardages (odd though) & 4 arrows each x 28 = 112 also & possible 560.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

ahunter55 said:


> you shoot 1 bunny shot, 4 positions 35 feet & closer=1 arrow each target), Then at 12" face it's 15, 20, 25 & 30 yds., 4 arrows each target. Then 18" face & 35 yd fan., 40, 45, 50, & 45 walk up (1 arrow 45,40,35 & 30 yds) then 24" face at 55, 60, 65 & 80 walk up (1 arrow 80,70,60,50 yds.) 14 total & shoot distances twice for 28 Field round. 4 arrows each target for 112 arrows (possible 20 each target & 560 for a perfect round). Great round & mixed up. You may shoot a 20 yarder & next is 60. Pics are hunter face & similar yardages (odd though) & 4 arrows each x 28 = 112 also & possible 560.


Ok this is as good a description as I have seen. The reason I ask is we don't have a field range near here and I was wanting to try to shoot all the distances on my practice bag here at home. I so far have been unable to find a detailed description of how many arrows to shoot at each distance.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

1 shot each 35ft 30, 25, 20
4 at 15yds
4 at 20yds
4 at 25 yds
4 at 30yds
4 shot fan at 35yds
4 at 40yds
4 at 45yds
1 shot each at 45yd, 40, 35, 30yds
4 at 50yds
4 at 55yds
4 at 60yds
4 at 65yds
I shot each at 80yds, 70, 60, 50


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks! One question, 4 shot fan at 35 yards. ??


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

180 p&y said:


> Thanks! One question, 4 shot fan at 35 yards. ??


1 arrow shot from four different shooting stakes set about 5 yards apart running along a horizontal line to the target.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Great information and great pics! Thanks everyone for contributing to this thread.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

wolf44 said:


> 1 shot each 35ft 30, 25, 20
> 4 at 15yds
> 4 at 20yds
> 4 at 25 yds
> ...


Don't forget to change target faces for the different distances!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Sgt. Fury said:


> Here it is!
> 
> This is my very first time shooting our Field & Hunter course at our club. I shoot 3D Archery regularly, but have never ventured onto our clubs course = Washtenaw Sportsman's Club here in Southeastern Michigan.
> 
> ...


540 first time out? That's impressive to say the least. Most field archers will never see a 540. My personal best is 543... I shot a 270 half this morning and I'm tickled pink about it.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

EPLC said:


> 540 first time out? That's impressive to say the least. Most field archers will never see a 540. My personal best is 543... I shot a 270 half this morning and I'm tickled pink about it.


No kidding... 540 for a first timer is _smokin' good_.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Sgt. Fury said:


> Here it is!
> 
> This is my very first time shooting our Field & Hunter course at our club. I shoot 3D Archery regularly, but have never ventured onto our clubs course = Washtenaw Sportsman's Club here in Southeastern Michigan.
> 
> ...


Field archery is a Great way to enjoy the outdoors.

As far as your score...... first time out........I'd say you did excellent regardless of what class you shoot.

After you have a few under your belt, I would say the scoring grade would be kind of like this.
If you are Male, Open Class, under 50 years old:
555-560 - top of the heap, excellent
550-555- very, very good
545-550- very good
540-545- good
530-540 - not to shabby
515-530 - average
500-515 - enjoy shooting and strive to be a little better each time out.

If you are Male, BHFS, under 50 years old:
555-560 - THE BEST!!, top of the heap, most excellent, (probably shoot a PSE) :wink:
550-555- Still excellent with National aspirations of a Silver Bowl
545-550- Will compete for hardware most of the time.
540-545- Very, very good
530-540 - Very Good
520-530 - Good
500-520 - Not to Shabby.

This is an extremely scientific approach. :becky:


----------

